# What has everyone on the needles?



## TheHomeKeeper (Jun 12, 2012)

I always seem to be knitting the wrong things at the wrong time off the year. I end up knitting summer items when they should be worn. Has anyone worked out a time scale for when you should be knitting what? I am interested to see your ideas.
Happy knitting
A


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

TheHomeKeeper said:


> I always seem to be knitting the wrong things at the wrong time off the year. I end up knitting summer items when they should be worn. Has anyone worked out a time scale for when you should be knitting what? I am interested to see your ideas.
> Happy knitting
> A


I've started a nativity scene, but after joining this forum the amount of animals to add is getting longer :lol:


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm doing a baby sweater set and blanket for a new grandchild coming in May.


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

Dlclose said:


> I'm doing a baby sweater set and blanket for a new grandchild coming in May.


congratulations will it be your 1st


----------



## Vole61 (Sep 7, 2012)

I have chunky girls cardigan for no one in particular, two picture jumpers for granddaughters and a cardigan for another granddaughter. must get and finish them


----------



## Lisa574 (Mar 29, 2013)

I seem to have the same issue! Knitting for the upcoming season is a bit like shopping for a coat in the summer. I'm working on boot toppers and a scarf now, at the time they should be worn. I'm going to try to plan ahead a little better for my next project. Good luck!


----------



## stotter (Apr 8, 2012)

I am still working on wool socks for my mom! Warmer weather arrived this week and I'm still working on the second sock. I've almost finished a wool cardigan for myself but still need to sew it together and knit the shawl collar. I have a sweater in progress for a little grandson, too. These cold weather items should all be finished by the time the summer weather arrives!


----------



## Gayn (Nov 23, 2012)

I knit whatever, whenever it takes my fancy. At the moment I'm knitting a scarf, have started Gypsy Creams pocket bunny, a Tunisian crochet blanket and a crochet blanket for my youngest daughter. Is it bad to have all these WIP's on the go at one time


----------



## Seahawker (Mar 30, 2012)

I have two prayer shawls and a vest in progress. They are for charity work and I work on each every day.


----------



## Cinny60 (Nov 16, 2012)

I am crocheting a Penguin Afghan for my nephews step daughter.


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

oh no I shouldn't say I have to finish :
Alan darts bunny bride & groom
Harry potter outfit for a doll
Baby boy cardigans due July
2 babies due September need cardigans but don't know the sex yet.
Nativity scene - list of animals is getting longer due to KP.
2 aran cardigans for 3 sisters (1 already finished)
Buttonhole band for a red newborn cardigan.
umm I'd better not open my drawer under the bed or there maybe more


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I am currently half done with a round baby blanket with panels in red, purple, blue, green, yellow, orange with white between each two colored panels, a purple alpaca vest for DH, a lace scarf and some texting mitts for my younger son. I will be joining a KAL at my LYS where we're going to be making a summer weight top with cotton yarn.


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

I've a plaid car seat blanket, simple blue baby blanket and a light and airy modesty shawl.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Annis, a lightweight shawl/scarf that can be worn as an accessory year round.

A lace weight Bison scarf, most assuredly a winter item but it's a Christmas gift.


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

I am test knitting a design of a summer T-top, using the Bamboo yarn for the first time. I love the feel of it.


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

A sweater back (Wick yarn), sock and fingerless mitt. The Socks and mitts will be gifts. So lots to do yet on those 3 projects.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Colorado Knits, seems like you too are working your way through your "knitted" gift list! Good for you!


----------



## speni (Nov 9, 2012)

booties for a friends baby


----------



## leo56 (Oct 29, 2012)

Lets see, just have to block a cocoon for GGGN, put together the coverlet I crochet for her, put the sweater I made her together, started my vest, have the yarn for a couple of vests for Mom, Yarn for some tanks for one sister, a short sleeve sweater for another, finish a prayer shawl and half a dozen other projects I've started but stopped because I had to get something else done right away. I figure it's situation normal for me


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Have a baby shawl on the needles right now and wanting to start a shawl for a friend.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

I have almost completed another summer cover-up in cotton.


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

Right now I am trying to finish up- a scarf for donation, dishtowel for us, potato chip scarf for donation. Have a few other projects on needles but looking forward to buying yarn with our tax refund so I can knit a sweater for ME. I've been waiting a few years to knit this sweater.


----------



## TheHomeKeeper (Jun 12, 2012)

Everyone is being so creative and so busy with lots off projects on the needles. I'm afraid I have only completed one item since Christmas and have a cardigan on the needles for my niece. I have back and fronts completed and working on sleeves presently. I have learned to knit them two together from all you wonderful people on KP.


----------



## TheHomeKeeper (Jun 12, 2012)

TheHomeKeeper said:


> Everyone is being so creative and so busy with lots off projects on the needles. I'm afraid I have only completed one item since Christmas and have a cardigan on the needles for my niece. I have back and fronts completed and working on sleeves presently. I have learned to knit them two together from all you wonderful people on KP.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

TheHomeKeeper, what a beautiful piece of work!


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm finishing up a lap robe just need to pick up the stitches on the edge. Also have a neckwarmer, a scarf and a dishcloth in the works.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

My first Wingspan.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I just finished another Summer Flies shawl. I finished crocheting a Sak look alike bag this morning. I have an afghan on my needles which I really need to finish but tonight I started a new shawl pattern titled, Forest Beauty using Knit Picks shadow tonal in colorway Springtime.


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

courier770 said:


> TheHomeKeeper, what a beautiful piece of work!


Completely agree. Beautiful sweater.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Considering that my last pair of socks with 50 % (Merino wool) {Deborah Norville Serenity} has my lower legs on the mend...I have to get a LITTLE quicker on the personal sock stitching...that includes the last workshop I started...Darn baby blanket is slowing me down!


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm doing a baby cardi for one of my great nieces xx


----------



## macnzacsmom (Apr 30, 2011)

A friend of mine found out he is going to be a grandfather so I did some boy and girl hats and am working on a baby blanket He found out his son's wife is also expecting so that might be two blankets


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I just knit what I feel like knitting at the time, finish things as I get to them, and don't pay attention to time of year.


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

Yes, I find that all magazines print spring and summer patts in the spring and summer--I start to knit something summery and it's winter before I get round to finishing it. Hence I don't buy up to date mags I look in charity shops for previous years. Maybe I am a slow knitter--but I do so enjoy it.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm working on a feather and fan afghan right now. Also have a shawl that's almost finished. Between now and Christmas, I am hoping to complete 4 afghans for Christmas presents.


----------



## OakvilleKnitter (Jan 30, 2013)

I just finished a Prayer Shawl, have a scarf on large needles 15 mm and a shawl on 7 mm. I like to alternate projects - a little on one - a little on the other. But I can be side-tracked when a new batch of yarn arrives and it talks to me.


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

At the moment I'm working on a scarf and a cowl. Both will be summer appropriate. After that I'll be makChristmas gifts. I seldom make summer knitted garments. I dont know why but that seems to be how it goes.


----------



## mqbpjst2 (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm knitting sample swatches at the moment - I am trying to set up knitting classes for beginners so want to provide some tangible samples for them to look at and feel. Starting with the basics, knit/purl combos, then going to move on to cables and lace. I am also starting to design again, so have many ideas rolling round inside my head just waiting to be drawn and crafted


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm working on a baby sweater for a co-worker expecting a little boy in June. Then I have plans to start slippers from a pattern I saw on KP the other day. I hope to make them for Christmas gifts.


----------



## higheagle (Jul 23, 2011)

In summer I knit beanies and sweaters ready for winter. What I do not understand is knitters start knitting winter clothing in winter and do not get to wear it because summer as arrived when finished knitting.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

well if you look at are weather you will never know what to knit for each season I hope we are going to have good summer ha ha


----------



## suzy-kate (Jan 6, 2013)

A knitted jacket for myself, which is too large to take far so, I've a crochet summer top for my Grandaughter, and when that's finished baby and toddler items for my grandsons.


----------



## sevans (Apr 6, 2013)

I am knitting a little duck hand puppet but I've ran out of yarn


----------



## keloveskats (Apr 1, 2013)

you are all lucky!! I can't even learn how to cast on. How stupid is that? I intend to get something Started I don't care what season it is!!


----------



## taypol (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm doing the red Sarah Lund for my daughter-in-law.


----------



## kittysgram (Nov 12, 2011)

i am crocheting american girl clothes and knitting for them also. just made 4 pairs of mary janes.


----------



## judi wess (Sep 29, 2011)

I always have socks on the needles, just tell myself am building a stash of gifts for Christmas. Right now am knitting a bamboo/cotton tank for myself for summer. Have had this yarn for over a year.


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

I am working on Christmas present for this year. I finished crocheting a mile-a-minute afghan that I had started years ago for someone who moved away before I finished. I had to study the strips I had done to finish them as I have lost the magazine the pattern was in. I need to sew them together. This one is for my oldest granddaughter, PeggySue (yes, that Is her first name). I have started an afghan for her sister, Melissa, using the pink & green I used in her slippers (she's the one having the baby) and an ombre color I found to compliment them. 
I, also, have started a white sweater with horseshoe cabling up each side of the front opening for my sister-in-law. She asked me 2 years ago to make her one and I bought the yarn, but didn't get around to make it until now.
Speaking of PeggySue, I talked to her on the phone last night. We got to talking about dolls as I still have hers & Melissa's porcelain dolls they left with me years ago when the family had moved to Arkansas. They are back here now and I want to give them back to the girls & told them I would bring them to the baby shower. Anyway, she mentioned the dolls that I crocheted for them when they were little. She sent me a picture of hers on facebook as she still has it. PeggySue is 22 now. I am posting it for you to see along with a picture of PeggySue and one of Melissa & her fiance, David.


----------



## betsyknit (Apr 4, 2013)

A cable knit wool sweater for my boyfriend (or whatever you call it when you are in your 40's and living with someone but not married), a baby blanket and a summer weight dress for my boyfriend's daughter who is due in May. Oh, yeah, also crocheting an afghan for one of my son's good friends...... No GAYN, I obviously do not think it is wrong to have so many works in progress!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

keloveskats said:


> you are all lucky!! I can't even learn how to cast on. How stupid is that? I intend to get something Started I don't care what season it is!!


Both knit and Cable cast on have their merits. I prefer the cable cast on for sock cuffs:
http://www.ehow.com/video_6086754_knit-cable-cast.html
http://www.ehow.com/how_12055538_cast-knit-stitch.html

One extra nicety - neither one requires excessive tails to tuck in like the long-tail, or similar.


----------



## chyann (Aug 16, 2011)

A aran cardigan for my grandaughter for next Christmas, getting a early start this year.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Would you believe lots of lace? 

I have a shawl from Wrapped in Lace; two versions of a circular I am designing; finishing a shawl from Nancy Bush's book of lace from Estonia; Cowl for Christmas and various swatches for motifs I am trying.

I always have many things in case I get bored.


----------



## katag1 (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm working on socks/slippers for grandkids (1 pair done 9 more to do) and throws for adult kids (1 done 8 more to do). Some days I can knit or crochet all day, other days I a not in the mood so it takes me awhile.


----------



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

I am still struggling with the fan and feather shawl. 
It's been ripped out and restarted at least a dozen times. Still trying. Can't say I am a quitter!!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

I knit.... regardless of the season. I've three pair of socks on needles, two kid's hats: a dead fish hat and a viking hat with horns, a baby blanket with teddy bear design, and, I'm about to begin another pair of baby mary jane shoes.

I forgot... two scarves... same design, one for a man the other for a gal. This design takes forever to finish... I hope to have it done by winter time.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I knit whatever hits me. Right now I'm finishing a lace shawl for my special friend, Peg. I am also expecting my 1st grand baby in October so I'm working on some bibs and burp bibs. Once I finish Peg's shawl I will start working on a nursing shawl for my daughter. That means I get to do one of my favorite things. SHOP FOR YARN!


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

I have a light weight shawl and socks. Always socks, DH and I both love them.


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

I am working on an order for another mohair shawl, 2 shrugs, and an angel doll from a book a bought here on the forum, Jean Greenhowe's Little Gift Dolls. So far I have made two babies, miss valentine and superkid for the greatgrands. They love them.


----------



## nanashirl (Jan 6, 2012)

Lacy scarf 
Lacy bonnet & pants for baby
White ruffle baby skirt beanie &scarf for photographer
Striped baby pants & beanie,also sewing baby pants & bonnets,that's it at the moment ,then I start something else.


----------



## kkj824 (Sep 3, 2012)

Just started baby fiona sundress for my granddaughter. 
Need to finish up a couple scarfs.


----------



## Gini_knits (Apr 3, 2013)

I have just completed a blanket for a new great nephew as well as bibs and other baby items. I working on a prayer shawl also.


----------



## cjustice (Jan 17, 2013)

I knit or crochet whatever catches my fancy,not worrying about seasons. I am knitting a multicolor baby blanket (I hate to make blankets but the pattern was interesting) knitting a beret in brioche, knitting a dish cloth, and crocheting a swim suit cover for gdaughter, and need to be working on the workshop project in June!

Off to work...


----------



## FaeCross (Dec 2, 2011)

Let's see... An afghan, two lace shawls, two lace baby bonnets, a queen sized lace blanket, and a couple of wash cloths. Hmmmm. Yeah, I think that is all... Maybe.


Oh wait... Is not on needles yet, but I'm also spinning 2 pounds of charcoal grey Shetland.


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

I have a slipper on one set of needles the last of three pairs for Granchildren in Illinois. 2 different scarfs, a shrug, and getting ready to start a baby blanket. The shrug is for myself and it keeps taking a backseat to everything else.Also a dish cloth that needs to be done in a couple weeks, no worries it will be done long before needed.


----------



## county.agent (Aug 31, 2012)

I just finished a light-weight mohair-blend shawl using a discontinued yarn - Broadway - in shades of green, amber and pale orange. It's probably more for autumn, color-wise, but it's a donation to our local art auction and I hope it will be bid on. It is almost weight-less, totally reversible and has ends that tuck into each other so you don't have to tie it, use a shawl pin or clutch at it to keep it on.


----------



## frostypp (Jan 30, 2013)

Making hats for newborns at local hospital where my daughter is a labor and delivery nurse while waiting for yarn to come for another Great American Aran Afghan-this one for me. I ordered the yarn yesterday. The color is called buttercream. Can't wait to get started! Last one took 18 months to complete.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

punkin I need to start something with bamboo yarn too...ty..love to work with it. i have been working on knitting right handed and left handed. i want to be fast and proficient in both. but i have to tell you it is confusing my brain..hehehehehe


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

I have nothing on my needles at the moment and it doesn't feel good at all. I can't decide what to do next, I have finished all my orders, having a heavy cold was a good excuse for leaving the housework and knitting. I think I will have to go and look at patterns and yarn. Coffee first, Tessa28


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

TheHomeKeeper said:


> I always seem to be knitting the wrong things at the wrong time off the year. I end up knitting summer items when they should be worn. Has anyone worked out a time scale for when you should be knitting what? I am interested to see your ideas.
> Happy knitting
> A


Really we should do the stuff for the warmer weather in the cold months and the stuff for the colder weather in the warm months...but like everyone or so it would seem...I'm still doing the cold weather stuff, but will need to start on my Christmas gifts again soon....I would like to do more of the bigger items like afghans, last year I just stuck to hats and scarves, cowls etc.


----------



## Renee50 (Feb 12, 2012)

I have two lace scarves on the needles, one at work, one at home, and a celtic cable sweater that I need to finish the sleeves and put it together. Just finished the traveling vine scarf that was in one of the workshops here at KP.


----------



## uncrn65 (Mar 29, 2011)

Sounds like we must all be "birds of a feather"! I am working on a sweater for myself. While it is white with summer colors I know it will be too warm for summer. Also have an blanket going for my GS who is in the Air Force in Mt. Home Id.


----------



## Two Rivers Julie (Sep 10, 2012)

I have a shawl I started last summer, a basket weave afghan made for no one in particular, and a huge afghan which mustbe done by Memorial Day weekend for a high school graduation. Plus am knitting slippers for charity. I think it is pretty normal to have a few projects in progress! I have sewing projects too.....


----------



## jpfries (Jan 14, 2013)

Look o it as being ready for the season instead of behind in seasons. I knit for charity, so there is always a need fo any/all of whatever I make


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Just finished a shawl and thinking ?? is next.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Never too many  I have a fairy, dish cloth, crochet baby blanket and a baby hoodie to sew seams. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Thea (Sep 1, 2012)

I am suddenly swamped with projects:
* Baby clothes for a now one month old baby girl born three weeks prem.
* Jerseys for her two year old brother. 
* Clothes for my five year old niece's baby doll.
* Something for my friend's daughter who is pregnant. Her baby shower is coming up soon. 

Geez, my crochet hooks are starting to smoke!!!!!!


----------



## Karen L (Feb 3, 2012)

I have a puppy started - afraid of what he will look like when I am done so don't work on him much, a complicated pattern dishcloth (beautiful but takes concentration), a scarf I started for myself after Christmas, a ruffle scarf that my sister-in-law taught me how to do, and a sweater I started over 20 years ago. My daughter says I should just rip it out and use the yarn for something else. I want to finish it just so I can say I did it! I was doing another craft the other day and my husband said I needed a few more projects going. That doesn't say anything about the scrapbooking that I have all the supplies for and haven't done recently because of the knitting bug!


----------



## Supreya (Oct 19, 2012)

Jumper for 2yr old boy, Large toy monkey, Bulky jacket with cables for me, Evening wrap, Evening top, Pair of ankle socks. 

Planning to start learning entrelac (bag), and felting and lace work and brioche....and the list is growing by the day


----------



## Estee (Aug 17, 2011)

Wow...everyone is sooo busy wiggling those sticks...I'm presently knitting a bed jacket for self..I hope to have it finished by my May 14 hospital stay...I'm crocheting a baby blanket, but for no one special, just to have one in the event I get a "Guess who's gonna have a baby" call...I have several small WIPs...not enough to list...


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Currently I have a sleeveless cotton dress(almost knit) a shell, a sweater for Christmas, almost 1/2 done, one slipper for a child ( he may outgrow before I finish) and a scarf. Hopefully the dress and slipper will be done by the weekend.


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm working on fingerless gloves (aka hobo gloves) for several family members. Also started sweater for great grandson. Just taking my time and enjoying it.


----------



## laurajea (Feb 7, 2013)

ok I lost 268 pounds and had started an Einsteen wool coat. So I just tore it all apart to decrease the size and so I am now re-knitting my wool Einsteen coat.  Oh well I will have a warm coat in the fall.


----------



## Supreya (Oct 19, 2012)

laurajea said:


> ok I lost 268 pounds
> Well done you...care to share how you did that?


----------



## knitterbuddy (Aug 28, 2011)

I have two pairs of socks almost completed . A lace shawl just started and a wingspan shawl underway. It depends on my mood as to which one I work on. I usually have 3 or 4 projects going, so I don't get board with the simply projects.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm currently knittin the Spring Dance in Dragonflylace's class.. I have tried to get interested in a few other projects but they are not holding my interest. I know I need to find some simple projects to do in the evenings to give my eyes a break from the lace.. I have lots of patterns and lots of yarn its just taking the time to put them together


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Right now I have 2 afghans on needles. Have decided if I am going to get these done for Christmas I better get moving and work on more than 1 at a time. Almost done with #2 and more than half way done with #3. Phew!!!!!! I am determined to get all done by Christmas!!!!! :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Up until I started reading this forum I did one project at a time

However,now, I have a doll for my GGD, 2 pairs of socks, placemats for my son, fingerless gloves for my DIL and a sweater for my GGS. 

And my DIL just told me she would love a poncho. 

And yes, as you can see I'm still doing winter stuff


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

I have a summer weight Afghan and a summer weight top on my needles, but at the moment, due to our workshop schedule, I am working on a Fish Hat, Three Leaf Clover socks, and an Adult Surprise Jacket.


----------



## sonialyne (Nov 26, 2012)

Started with a pair of non felted-slippers for my daughter who was visiting from the Yukon last February. Kept on with a contract for her hubby and children and the way I know them, I might end up making them for all her friends. I made an extension by picking up stiches and ribbing 10 extra rows to cover the ankle. I'm afraid I might have started something that will keep me busy for a while.


----------



## laurajea (Feb 7, 2013)

I wouldn't recommend losing weight the way I did, I nearly died. I had the bariatric by pass surgery. had 22 hospitalizations in a year afterwards. I had liver damage and now have life long health issues. Had to have liver surgery with a liver transplant team do to a blockage post the surgery. I am just now starting to somewhat feel better and I am 2 1/2 years out from the bariatric surgery. My daughter said when I coded and they called her to come in she nearly lost it. I do not think they give people enough information for the surgery. I am a nurse and was totally taken by surprise with some of the health issues I now have. My nursing colleagues also were surprised. I was told it might be because I am over 50 and most success stories without complications are on younger people. However I still would not recommend it. I am happy about the weight loss but it has medically and drastically changed my life. But I now have a lot of new clothes and can walk better.


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm working on a v-neck sweator and a large blanket that I'm trying to finish the border on (I knit the blanket on cold mornings and evenings at my husband's softball games)


----------



## KarenKnits (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm working on a "Halfa". It's half of a sweater. The pattern is by Leanne Dyck. It should be nice for cool evenings in the spring. I'm also working on a "book sweater"...just a little cover for my paperbacks so they don't get wet, bent, etc. This pattern is by the same person.


----------



## KarenKnits (Mar 2, 2012)

laurajea said:


> ok I lost 268 pounds and had started an Einsteen wool coat. So I just tore it all apart to decrease the size and so I am now re-knitting my wool Einsteen coat.  Oh well I will have a warm coat in the fall.


Wow!!! 268 pounds! That is FABULOUS!! Way to go! What a super reason to have to tear apart a knitting project. LOL Congratulations! :-D


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

I've just finished two Blossom Boleros by StitchyMama (ravelry.com) for 8-yr-old identical twin sisters...one's favorite color is shades of yellow, and the other's is shades of pink, so those are the colors that I used. Also have the milk run shawl (ravelry.com) on some other needles, and that will be for myself.


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

A baby hat, ruffle scarf, leg warmers & fingerless mitts!


----------



## laurajea (Feb 7, 2013)

wow they are going to love those. so cool. also glad you made them in their own favorite colors and not matching. 

sometimes identical twins need their own identity.


----------



## hfenenga (Jan 5, 2013)

I just have crochet projects going right now. I have an afghan that is almost finished for my son that graduates this yr. I have started a Santa apron, I have a couple of rows of a pr of socks started, I have the yarn and the needles for a sweater and an entralac throw both waiting for me. I prefer to do throws and shawls in the winter, as they get big enough I use them as I am working on them. lol. I save the smaller projects for warmer weather.


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

laurajea said:


> ok I lost 268 pounds and had started an Einsteen wool coat. So I just tore it all apart to decrease the size and so I am now re-knitting my wool Einsteen coat.  Oh well I will have a warm coat in the fall.


congratulations!


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

Coffee and biscuits, looked at Deramores site, 4 new patterns and the wool for each, I am happy, 4 new projects to start, can't wait. Tessa28


----------



## Catneil11 (Sep 25, 2012)

I am currently working on a baby blanket for a baby due in June, a summery shawl for myself - in case we get a summer, and am currently knitting borders on log cabin squares for my log cabin afghan. Desperately trying not to start anything else until these are finished but it's difficult when you read other people's ideas and see their work on KP!! Stop trying to tempt me - get thee behind me knitters!!


----------



## Catneil11 (Sep 25, 2012)

Estee said:


> Wow...everyone is sooo busy wiggling those sticks...I'm presently knitting a bed jacket for self..I hope to have it finished by my May 14 hospital stay...I'm crocheting a baby blanket, but for no one special, just to have one in the event I get a "Guess who's gonna have a baby" call...I have several small WIPs...not enough to list...


A cousin of my dad's always used to have a beautiful baby shawl knitted - just in case. It would get passed on and she would knit another one. The last one she did before she died went to a tiny kitten her husband brought home from work one night. Lucky, lucky kitten to have such a luxurious bed.


----------



## Siouxiq (Aug 26, 2011)

I mostly knit with wool as I can wear it year around here in Colorado. Right now I'm working on a vest with handspun merino, yak and cashmere.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm finishing up a Hugo, the couch Potato monster for GS who wanted a BIG monster. Instead of the chunky yarn called for (couldn't find the right color,) I used two strands of worsted. He's going to be huge!!


----------



## Bitsee (Mar 11, 2013)

dccjb said:


> oh no I shouldn't say I have to finish :
> Alan darts bunny bride & groom
> Harry potter outfit for a doll
> Baby boy cardigans due July
> ...


LOL!!! I don't knit/crochet by the season. I usually knit/crochet what I like. It doesn't matter whether it is summer or winter, although I usually knit/crochet the larger items in the winter, like afghans. I always have a pair of toe up socks going as my take-along-project, or a dish cloth, right now both. LOL. Right now I have a few wraps of my own design that need seaming and buttons, several scarves that need ends tucked. I am presently trying to work out a pattern for a scarf/wrap project. This project has all my attention right now. When I am done, who knows? Maybe I will start those three sweaters for my great grandchildren to get them done in time for Christmas. :roll:


----------



## laurajea (Feb 7, 2013)

I would be interested in your nativity scene pattern, where did you get it?


----------



## Lannie (Sep 4, 2012)

Working on wonderful wallaby hoodies for my grand children for the fall! I need to made 4. I' m to the sleeves on the first one.


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

I am working on the Bella's Mittens pattern


----------



## wildwood42 (Apr 30, 2012)

I have quite a few wip, baby sweater, summer shawl, winter wrap, Tunisian afghan, knitted towel, some I work on during the day, and easier ones at night.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

I have 3 shawls in the works. One Glenn Allen, Alexandra, and a Holbrook. I also have a sweater going that I have changed so much it looks nothing like the original design. I have 3 sweaters that need sewn together that I got in a free yarn pickup. They all would fit me if I would just sew them.


----------



## deeswoman (Feb 4, 2013)

Fall wouold be for Christmas gifts, Spring for summer and winter. I just can't seem to knit when it gets hot in East Tennessee. I'm presently knitting a waist length three quarter sleeve boucle cardigan with a touch of lace on the front and sleeves ready for my trip to England in two weeks time.
I guess I agree with Martha Stewart,scheduling your ideas and plans on a calendar is helpful.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

I am finishing a tablecloth, i have two baby blankets order and a scarf. I am also naking toppers for towels an dish cloths. I crochet more then i knit. I am lookin for 18 inch doll patterns to fit American girl dolls. Other then that I am doing house work. tweeter


----------



## Lannie (Sep 4, 2012)

laurajea said:


> ok I lost 268 pounds and had started an Einsteen wool coat. So I just tore it all apart to decrease the size and so I am now re-knitting my wool Einsteen coat.  Oh well I will have a warm coat in the fall.


. WOW. I have been procrastinating because I have so much to lose....HOW DID U DO IT!!! AND CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I just finished my last item last night so I now have the delight of deciding what to start next! Since I have about two days of stitching left on the cross stitch for my mother I might just finish it or do some more AG doll clothes. Haven't decided and wouldn't you know after the beautiful day yesterday which I spent a lot outside it is raining again! Such is life here!

I have never knitted for the current "season". I just knit what catches my attention or requests. I have knitted afghan in 90 plus heat and was not really bothered by it! Was on the front sun porch with a beautiful breeze off the creek! That was a good place to live!


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Not the way I would chosen to lose weight but as you said, you were not properly prepared for the side effects and complications It's one of the many reasons I hesitate to take cholestrol lowering medicines. I do take Fosomax for osteopenia but only because I felt it had little side effects. I was ill for the first 3 weeks wiith muscle aches and "iffy" stomach but that all calmed down. I am not in any hurry to add any other new medicines.


----------



## gillehughes (Mar 13, 2013)

I've just completed another aran winter jumper and am currently almost finished a crocheted baby blanket. This, along with a knitted blanket and a knitted babygro (just needs buttons) is for my friend's baby due in July.
I have a hole host of other jumpers to do but am determined to master crocheting - i'm really bad at it (the blanket was taken from a youtube video - 3-stitch / 2-row repeat so it's very simple).


----------



## dialfred (Nov 21, 2011)

It depends on how long an item will take to knit. I am slow. A year project I start in season, a 6 month project starts 6 months before I want it & so on. Took a while before I could gauge my speed.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Relax. 
Stores sell bikinis in February (in MA! Hello!!!).
Winter shoes will be coming out in July. 
Christmas decorations get put up in October. 
Knit whatever you want whenever you want because honestly, you'll fit right in...


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

I seem to knit what I need, such as a baby blanket for a friend or relative.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I am knitting dog boots at the moment with non-slip soles! I have an old dog who slips on the tiling...


----------



## itip2 (Dec 2, 2011)

A Lulu scarf from a new book- luxury everyday or some such. It has gone back to the library, I copied that pattern. Unfortunately one of my new and lovely Knitters Pride circs broke- the wood broke right at the end of the ferrule. the website says return to vendor, so shall try but how do I finish the scarf- loud wail!


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Oh, right, I never wrote what I'm knitting right now... 
I'm working on an amigurumi pig (June birthday). 
I'm trying to master lace knitting to knit a garter for my Aug. wedding.
I just finished knitting an elephant (upcoming baptism). 
I guess I just sort of go, "Gee, so-and-so's birthday is coming up, maybe I should knit __fill in blank__". Hmm. Maybe I should knit my mom a penguin for mother's day... she'd get a kick out of it.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

Gayn said:


> I knit whatever, whenever it takes my fancy. At the moment I'm knitting a scarf, have started Gypsy Creams pocket bunny, a Tunisian crochet blanket and a crochet blanket for my youngest daughter. Is it bad to have all these WIP's on the go at one time


No it's not. I have a poncho,3 pairs of socks, a sweater to sew,(because I hate that part) a cowl that I started and put away and now I can't find it, and now I had the nerve to go out yesterday and buy some lace yarn to make a beaded shawl. Oh....did I mention that I still have to finish a lace tablecloth that I started years ago. OMG!!!! I think I need help! :roll:


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

i'm knitting a stole and an EZ adult surprise jacket.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

I just started back on knitting a few months ago so am behind in my projects. 
I have a pair of mittens I will finish this summer for next winter, a poncho I thought would be done already but had to change to longer circs twice!
I will be starting some summer tops next month.
However, once I've caught up I will be making winter things come spring and summer, and summer things come fall and winter.


----------



## SandraSK (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm such a slow knitter that I recently began knitting Christmas gifts for Christmas 2013! I can't seem to keep up with the seasons...


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

I am knitting a Harvest Checkered Knit Blanket for my son


----------



## SandraSK (Mar 22, 2013)

courier770 said:


> Annis, a lightweight shawl/scarf that can be worn as an accessory year round.
> 
> A lace weight Bison scarf, most assuredly a winter item but it's a Christmas gift.


May I ask...from which company did you get the bison yarn? And how do you like working with it? I'm considering buying some. Thanks!


----------



## tinyfae (Apr 24, 2012)

Most of the things i crochet and knit are for charity , so in my case i find it better to work off season, ex: all winter when its gloomy out side i work on bright cheery colors for easter ect. then in the summer i work on my thanksgiving and christmas projects, this way i can take my time and not be rushed and when that holiday comes around a have several items made already, less stress


----------



## ms_sheilab (Jun 2, 2012)

A poncho for my daughter......it began as a cardigan in orange but it wasn't the right project for her so I unwound it.  I've got a shawl on the needles for a close friend and a baby blanket. It's usually about what strikes my fancy with a particular person inn mind rather than the season.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I am working on a ripple afghan for my daughter who is getting married in July. Normally I would be working on hats and mittens for charity. Those are small enough not to be too warm for summertime knitting.


----------



## annsull (Oct 15, 2012)

The only way I have found to get items done on time is to be making e.g. winter items in summer. Unless ordering on-line, the smaller stores don't always carry the appropriate yarn. They tend to feature yarn for the current season. All the more reason to keep buying and having a stash!


----------



## grammamary (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm finally finishing a pair of socks for ME. It will soon be too warm to wear them but at least I'll have them.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

dccjb said:


> congratulations will it be your 1st


No. This is our 4th but we're still excited about it!


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

SandraSK said:


> I'm such a slow knitter that I recently began knitting Christmas gifts for Christmas 2013! I can't seem to keep up with the seasons...


Never mind the seasons, I was quite shocked to realise it is April already!!! I'll be back in December panic knitting again the speed the months are going this year!!! Where did the last three months disappear...


----------



## Jenise D (Feb 22, 2013)

I am crocheting an afghan for my granddaughter for Christmas. Got started on it, but have put it up to do some sewing--making her t-shirt dresses.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I always have a list of projects and I am always behind my list.Right now I am working on a poncho for my SIL. I also have a baby blanket to complete for my nephew.


----------



## calisuzi (Apr 1, 2013)

Have no answer for you as I find myself in the same position. Hope we get an answer for the both of us.


----------



## amundson (Feb 1, 2013)

I am knitting dish cloth #14 of 16 from a book rec'd as a gift. Going kind of slow because my 4 sisters and I are working on a felted tree skirt kit that we give as wedding presents when nieces and nephews get married. We are almost done with it. (Our Mom started us on tree skirts. She made 12 by herself.)


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I, too, should be knitting summer-weight clothing. However, I'm determined to finish a long-sleeved top that I'm knitting out of Noro yarn. It's a blend of silk, cotton, and wool, and it's too heavy to wear in the summer. (Although it may well be wearable during cool mornings and evenings and in over-air-conditioned spaces.)

I put a lace insertion up the front, to add interest. And then here and there, when I had skinny, sparkly yarn that matched a color in the Noro yarn, I knitted that in. Barely noticeable, but a tiny bit of glitz.

My complaint about the Noro is that I find far too many knots per skein. I then have to cut them and rejoin, because I don't want the sweater coming apart. I think that, because of the knot problem, I'd be hesitant to buy Noro yarn again. (I did get it at an excellent price at elann.com, so I did NOT pay anything near full price for it.)

Once I'm done with this sweater--I have the sleeves still to do--I intend to start on a lacey top that's a blend of cotton and acrylic. Or maybe some socks, along with that.

Hazel


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm working on baby items for a great-grandson due in June & two great-nephews; one to be born in May & one in August.
Also working on American Girl doll clothes for a great-granddaughter's birthday in June & a blanket for another great-granddaughter's birthday, also in June. I also want to try to make each of them the Sashay Ruffle skirt for their birthdays but, don't know if I'll get to it by then. That may have to wait until later. In between it's dishcloths & some charity items. In answer to your question, though, I always seem to be rushing - I never seem to think far enough ahead so that my items are ready ahead of time - it's always last minute for me. I just thought of one more thing that I've put aside for awhile - I'm making scarves for my ENTIRE immediate family - 24 of us to be used in a Christmas photo for this Christmas. I purchased Homespun yarn in Christmas colors for $1-$2/skein & I bought a ton of it. I have about 12 scarves done & 12 to go before Christmas but, I was getting so sick of knitting them that I put them aside for now. I must remember to work on them, though, so I'm not rushing at Christmas when, you know I'll have other things to work on! See what I mean? Always rushing!


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

ON my needles right now I have a scarf (Christmas present for DIL; already have the convertible mitts done), socks (Christmas present for SIL), fish hat (Christmas present for nephew) and a dishcloth for the October's Women's retreat (need to make 36 of them!!) I have LOTS of Christmas presents I want to knit this year, and I don't knit that fast, so I need to work on them all year long.


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

I have two WIP's right now. One is a shrug. Mindless knitting that I can work on without fear of distraction. The other is the DreamFeather shawl. That requires a good amount of concentration, so I keep it at home where it can be my main focus. 
BTW: I did a practice piece before beginning the DreamFeather. It was time well spent!


----------



## ann bar (Jul 11, 2011)

I have a scarf on my needles now...it's been there for a while Making it with that (thank goodness I didn't buy it) lacy type yarn. Don't remember the name of it. I will finish it but never again. 
Today I will begin a baby afghan. I think one of the teachers I work with will need one soon. She hasn't said anything yet but her clothing style is changing...I know her well enough to know that what she is wearing isn't something she would normally wear. I will wait until she tells everyone...but I haven't been wrong yet. 4Th one in the past 18 months. Love working with these young women.


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

Well!!!!!!!!!!!! I am actually knitting a xmas sweater for my son, he said he wanted a cheesy xmas sweater, wished I hadnt started it, snowmen all round the back, on the sleeves, BIG reindeer on the front, lots and lots of different colours aaHHHHHHHHHHHH - NEVER MIND when its done I shall post it and you can see my dilemma


----------



## rosespun (May 27, 2012)

hmm...lace shawl, warm colorful hat, cabled scarf. Just finished set of fingerless mittens, cowl and pair of socks.


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

TheHomeKeeper said:


> I always seem to be knitting the wrong things at the wrong time off the year. I end up knitting summer items when they should be worn. Has anyone worked out a time scale for when you should be knitting what? I am interested to see your ideas.
> Happy knitting
> A


I am working on a Super long stocking cap, a black hat, and a 50 states blanket each square has one of the 50 states. I just finished my Packer blanket for my son. It is big enough for his 7 foot couch.


----------



## knittingwitch (Dec 6, 2011)

I am knitting baby cardigans for a friends 1st grandchild and enjoying every minute


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

I am starting my Christmas Present list. I've started a dinosaur sweater, a baby blanket, and the first of 6 sock monkeys. After these will be 4 sock monkey hats, 5 felted clogs, 2 felted mittens, and 4 cowboy cowls. A long list so I have to start now. Oh, I forgot a woman's vest too.


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

Just finished a very bulky and warm winter scarf - will be wonderful next Dec./Jan but Spring is arriving here now! I better put it away carefully - no moths!


----------



## 5th Angel (Jul 16, 2012)

Oh my, I don't like to admit it, but I have too many projects still on needles to complete. 
- A Christmas pillow I started 2 years ago.
- Table runner 1/3 of the way done (started a year ago).
- A flower to be felted when done.
- A baby hat
- A purse (for me) to be felted when done.
- Dishcloths (to be done during knitting dry spells -when do those happen?).
- AG scarf
- Pocket for felted purse (completed the purse over a year ago)

I don't think I can go on . . . . 

Don't let my husband see this list. But, he probably already knows I have this WIP problem with all the knitting bags sitting around. Thank the Lord, he still loves me, in spite of my procrastination problem.

Just very glad that no one is waiting for me to complete anything for them. No new babies or knitting gifts in the near future.

Happy Knitting!


----------



## LCF (Mar 9, 2013)

A good friend is having her second baby in July. I've started to work on a baby blanket for the new little one. Since we live in Texas, and he's a July baby, I'm using 100% cotton. I'm having to scale down the pattern a bit because the one I picked is for a heavier weight yarn than the cotton, but I'm enjoying the brain workout.


----------



## stephaniec (Jul 26, 2012)

Have small,baby blanket on the needles plus a hoodie for baby due at end of May. Went to Aldi yesterxy and bought wool for a blanket for older grandson (3) which i want to give him this coming Christmas(I'm a slow knitter)! Oh yes did i mention bought more yarn from Aldi for another baby set to be done by July!?


----------



## scot_belle (Feb 10, 2013)

TheHomeKeeper said:


> I always seem to be knitting the wrong things at the wrong time off the year. I end up knitting summer items when they should be worn. Has anyone worked out a time scale for when you should be knitting what? I am interested to see your ideas.
> Happy knitting
> A


Long ago....I decided to go 'with the weather' and work the 'winter' styled items during cold weather. Since winter will come again, and on schedule, if I miss this winter there will always be next. The same for summer, but I try to use this time for the larger thread projects, simply because no matter how it is handled....people sweat and this tends to quickly dirty the yarn, and the thread is light enough on the fingers to not make me over-heat. There is only just so many clothes to remove in the summer, and being draped with a large yarn project is not something that I personally find to be at all enjoyable, which is why I try to do the yarn projects in the cooler seasons.

Otherwise, whatever strikes my fancy is what is on my needles or hook, and I have broken my own 'season' rule more times than I care to count. If I need something right now, then the 'season' rule gets shoved aside. ;-)

At present, I am working a wide variety of thread, 2 ply and 4 ply yarn projects...just no afghans simply because I am trying to enlarge my meager wardrobe, besides....I have a closet full of afghans that I have made over the years. :thumbup:


----------



## Wintersnow (Feb 17, 2013)

TheHomeKeeper said:


> I always seem to be knitting the wrong things at the wrong time off the year. I end up knitting summer items when they should be worn. Has anyone worked out a time scale for when you should be knitting what? I am interested to see your ideas.
> Happy knitting
> A


Don't feel bad about that, I'm in the same boat, I started a pair of gloves with Myinga's fur and then Bob changed his mind two times as to what pair he wanted me to make. Maybe I can get this pair done before June with all the interruptions in between! If he hadn't of changed his mind so much I "think" they would of been done by now!

If you don't get your project done in time to wear it for summer, at least you will have it for next summer, but you might be able to wear it even when the weather gets cooler with a jacket over it. That way you can say that you did wear it this year. :thumbup:


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

I am still working on a sweater for myself. I take breaks from this and occasionally work on a smaller project. I am waiting for yarn to arrive for a "new" project. One of my brother-in-laws is going to be a great grandpa to a baby girl in July. Since that will be our warmer weather, I am going to make Bernat's Bear Skin Rug. This will be perfect for him to give as a gift, in his working years, he was very well known in the commercial Sportsmens world. He also does not know I am doing this for him. I hope it will be a wonderful surprise for him too.


----------



## crafty75 (May 27, 2012)

Ladies - you are not behind knitting for winter when it is getting warmer - you are just looking ahead - ready for the next season! 
I have been crocheting prayer shawls - have one on the go. Also dreaming of making myself a hat and scarf that are one piece - and if I start soon I might have it ready for next winter! Have a big container of wool - some I bought, most of it given to me - that will keep me occupied for a while!


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm knitting my son an afghan. I knit for whatever occasions are coming up.


----------



## JBSD (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm doing a shawl but I keep making mistakes. It may never be done. to give myself a break I have begun a scarf.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Very nicely done!


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

Well, I still have a few needles without somethig started on.


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

laurajea said:


> ok I lost 268 pounds and had started an Einsteen wool coat. So I just tore it all apart to decrease the size and so I am now re-knitting my wool Einsteen coat.  Oh well I will have a warm coat in the fall.


Did you divorce it?

~~~

Oh my, I just read how ill you were. I take back my attempt at humor.

Be well and stay well.


----------



## 9ewes (Sep 10, 2012)

Dh always tells me you should knit the spring summer stuff in the winter and the winter stuff in the sping and summer. Like he tells me I should do shawls like crazy in the winter so when prom time comes in the spring I'd be ready to see them. But I'm working on a pair of socks and a sweater for a friend.


----------



## gardenlady (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm working on the Jimmy Beans KAL. (I'll bet its a hood). Also the sweater on the cover of the currant Interweave. I have an armhole ribbing to finish on a Noro vest.
gardenlady


----------



## autumngoose (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm halfway through a waterfall summer cardigan and I am so enjoying knitting it that I don't want it to finish lol !!


----------



## mu6gr8 (Jun 7, 2011)

Currently I'm working on socks for my granddaughter and my first beaded shawl for Mom - hoping to have it done for Mother's Day.


----------



## ethgro (Feb 5, 2011)

I am going to finish a summer sweater for my granddaughter(9) then on to finish 1 snake, the first of two socks then maybe one to go with, a cotton blanket, and who knows. I tend to make stuff that inspires me rather than for the time of year. I just may start on some Christmas gifts like a hat that I was lucky enough to find the yarn for to go with a scarf I gave my daughter-in-law last Christmas that she looooves and asked on the possibility of a hat to go with. I told her it was unlikely as the yarn was hand dyed and purchased two years ago. Won't she be surprised when I send the hat - shhhhh it's a secret. ;o]


----------



## surcat (Sep 3, 2011)

I am working on a short sleeved summer sweater. My first attempt to knit a sweater. I just finished my first pair of wool socks. Socks for next winter and hopefully the sweater for this summer. That is the plan anyway. Ha


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

I've just finished a jumper, a cardigan and started knitting a bear (from a kit) but ran out of wool! so now I'm trying to knit a small tea cosy for my little teapot


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

It's nice year round here, so I knit whatever strikes my fancy. Right now, I'm knitting a foulard on US 11 needles using sock-weight yarn, the instructions for which can be found on the Canadian Living website.


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

annsull said:


> The only way I have found to get items done on time is to be making e.g. winter items in summer. Unless ordering on-line, the smaller stores don't always carry the appropriate yarn. They tend to feature yarn for the current season. All the more reason to keep buying and having a stash!


That's one of my reasons for my stash!


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Still working on an afghan I started more than a year ago and also a bag for a Kindle.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

WOW-I enjoy hearing of all the projects in the making. They sound lovely! Currently, I am knitting a sleeve for a nook. I will line it. It is a birthday gift tor a friend. Her birthday is in the summer. I finished knitting a clutch style purse tor another friend, whose birthday is in May. It is lined with a inside pocket.


----------



## Banyonhilda (Sep 22, 2011)

i am just finishing up my third afghan for new Hospice residence in my home town. I too have the issue of knitting stuff that should be ready to be worn....i think the yarn shops get the yarns in right at the time that you're ready to be wearing the item that you're working on. Somehow need to have the summer type yarns brought in during the winter months...just a thought.


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

Working on a summer top right not just finished Easter bunnies that were for Easter.


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

After knitting Charlie (7 months) 2 hoodies for the coming winter (here in New Zealand it's just starting to cool down now after a long hot dry summer....) I made 2 different sizes, one larger to 'grow into' later on.....well, he grew faster than I anticipated, and I'm now doing a second larger one because the smaller one......is TOO small. :thumbdown: 
Have finished another pair of leafy bootees to match the lace and leaf matinee and hat, this time I actually wrote it down row by row as I knitted, just have to get it off the paper and onto the computer and I'll post it for you all..... :thumbup: 
Happy knitting everyone!


----------



## rosespun (May 27, 2012)

Hey Mollie, what the heck is a foulard?


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Mums the word! 
Happy knitting


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Mums the word! 
Happy knitting


----------



## wildwood42 (Apr 30, 2012)

gigi 722 said:


> Not the way I would chosen to lose weight but as you said, you were not properly prepared for the side effects and complications It's one of the many reasons I hesitate to take cholestrol lowering medicines. I do take Fosomax for osteopenia but only because I felt it had little side effects. I was ill for the first 3 weeks wiith muscle aches and "iffy" stomach but that all calmed down. I am not in any hurry to add any other new medicines.


BE CAREFUL IF YOU ARE TAKING FOSAMAX!!!!

IF YOU GO TO A DENTIST MAKE SURE YOU TELL HIM YOU ARE ON FOSAMAX. MY DENTIST SAID IT WAS DANGEROUS FOR HIM TO WORK ON MY TEETH IF I WAS ON IT. I WASN'T AT THE TIME. I HAD BEEN A FEW YEARS BEFORE THAT BUT IT MADE ME SICK


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Sounds like a plan. I'm jealous. I have attempted to knitvsocks both on double pointed needles and circulars. I was all thumbs:< I may try a sock loom. Its kinds cheating-thou.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Excuse my ignorance, but whet is s foulard?


----------



## Giroldi (Feb 14, 2012)

Have finished a blue & lilac "Praying Hands" & "Heart with Cross" afghans for each of my two daughters for Xmas. Also one for the Gson with a guitar & notes in browns & yellow. Two potato chip scarves. A large pillow with my SIL's '69 Chevelle on it. Working on a ruffle baby blanket for our minister's daughter whose baby boy is due in July.
Have also made a 10" striped cat, snowman and teddy for our Nov. Festival of Trees.


----------



## groomerkim (Mar 17, 2013)

Lets see, Just finished knitting a Red Velvet Cake (will post pics when I can) Prayer shawl or 2, afghan in bulky yarn for my niece's wedding gift (Sept due date), vest for S-I-L that I have been working on for way too long, new cuffs for a mohair shrug, log cabin pattern throw in Homespun, want to start a Strawberry hat for my youngest neice and her new baby. (and don't even get me started on the sewing projects in work)


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

I am doing a baby set for a friend's daughter who is due in June.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I am still making shawls for people taking chemo at the cancer center.


----------



## pws (Apr 10, 2013)

Somehow I think you and I knit on the same time line...


----------



## pws (Apr 10, 2013)

2nd part to the same time line. But I thought I would attempt to be more timely and am now knitting a heavy sweater for next winter ( I live in southern Fl. so that's all I need for a jacket). Knitting a heavy sweater in Fl. in the summer IS NOT a good idea I am finding out....


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

wildwood42 said:


> BE CAREFUL IF YOU ARE TAKING FOSAMAX!!!!
> 
> IF YOU GO TO A DENTIST MAKE SURE YOU TELL HIM YOU ARE ON FOSAMAX. MY DENTIST SAID IT WAS DANGEROUS FOR HIM TO WORK ON MY TEETH IF I WAS ON IT. I WASN'T AT THE TIME. I HAD BEEN A FEW YEARS BEFORE THAT BUT IT MADE ME SICK


Don't use all caps please as Admin says that! Yes I quit taking it as I have had jaw trouble already.

Flonase is now on TV saying it could cause diabetes! Sometimes the drugs we take for some medical condition can cause permanent damage elsewhere in the body!


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

I am crocheting the Cloudscape Cardi featured in Interweave
Crochet (Fall 2012). I adjusted the pattern in order to use
Bernat Denimstyle (Stonewash). The revisions are proceeding
smoothly thus far.


----------



## ChrisB (Jan 29, 2013)

knit what you want, when you want, currently working on a Fisherman sweater in wool and some hats in cotton. Don't really like to work on wool in the summer, ---no AC.


----------



## Teacup (Jan 23, 2011)

Working on a KAL with KnitPurlHunter which is going to be a Shawlette..


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

Nothing on the needles as of this evening as 7 projects all finished at the same time. 2 lace scarves one ripple baby blanket 3 earflap hats one loomed hat. I find alternating knitting, crochet & looming is easier in the hands.


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

Grandma G. said:


> Nothing on the needles as of this evening as 7 projects all finished at the same time. 2 lace scarves one ripple baby blanket 3 earflap hats one loomed hat. I find alternating knitting, crochet & looming is easier in the hands.


Oops, I can't count, that is only 6 not 7


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

WOW-My hands are sore reading about all of your wonderful projects! YEAH you! The most I've ever worked on at once is two knitting projects and two books.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## wickedangel (Sep 9, 2012)

I only learned to knit over last summer. I knitted odd ball projects for a while, but now i have decided to knit my fall and winter items over the summer. i finally felt like knitting again, so yesterday i started a dragons tail shawl. I hope to be prepred for the cold weather this time!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Woweee that's adventurous! Post a pic when its done, please
Eve


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Supposedly after 5 years bone strengthing drugs no longer useful. When I told doctor, he told me to stop taking it, which I already had done. And, yes, they can cause jaw problems and bone fractures.


----------



## TXann (Aug 13, 2011)

I just finished knitting a Baby Blanket and a Hot Water Bottle cover and a couple of Neck Scarfs.

I plan on starting on a crocheted curtain for the back door in my kitchen tomorrow.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I have a sweater, a baby shrug, and a dishcloth. If I get bored with one, I just pick up one of the others.
The sweater is a very bright pink color for spring. I have to finish one more sleeve yet


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

It was a New Year resolution to learn Entrelac and that is what I have on my needles. The corner triangles are still not quite mastered. I am also knitting the 'February Lady Sweater' and have completed 17" of it, 10" + the sleeves to go. Delhi is getting hot now and it is time to put away wool and knitting needles here. But, before long we shall move to our summer cottage up in the mountains and then I can resume knitting.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

Colorado knits said:


> Did you divorce it?
> 
> ~~~
> 
> ...


You have great humor. That is how I lost most of my Bad weight. Now I need to loose some for my physical health. Mental health has improved greatly.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

I recently completed a beach coverup out of cotton/linen blend and then started on Erica's Sunburst Cable Cardigan. It has proven to be a very fun knit! Pattern so well written that even all the different techniques are well explained and fun to do. Can't wait until all of us in the KAL finish and post pics so we can see them! :mrgreen:


----------



## Wendy W (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi, I'm knitting a sweater for my Grandson. I think with our Great British weather we can knit sweaters all year round!!!


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

ohhh that is so pretty teacup


----------



## CanadianAngel (May 12, 2011)

Well I discovered the same about myself, so then I decided family first, and right after Christmas I begin to make Christmas projects for family, then inbetween I make charity projects for those in need because I want others to have hope in trying times . I like to share with others as I am able. Best I can offer. Does it sound like it may work for you too?


----------



## CanadianAngel (May 12, 2011)

very pretty


----------



## CanadianAngel (May 12, 2011)

Im making squares for charity ghan inbetween other chores etc and projects. Havent managed to load pictures to show you using directions , but in time I have faith I will get it right.


----------



## Bronxgirl (May 11, 2012)

I'm making a shawl for myself (yes, I said for me!)and a sweater for my GD. Next in line is a shawl for MIL, sweater for SIL and stuffed animals for my GDs. My daughter & I are working together on their Christmas gift, a jungle playmat and jungle animals. Saw it in a recent Joann's flyer. Hope I can use my stash for some of it. If not, oh well, I'll have to buy yarn!


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

Ooh, if there's a wrong time of year to knit some articles, I'll be going straight to you-know-where!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Never a wrong knitting time!


----------



## Pittsy (Jan 4, 2013)

ilmacheryl said:


> I am currently half done with a round baby blanket with panels in red, purple, blue, green, yellow, orange with white between each two colored panels, a purple alpaca vest for DH, a lace scarf and some texting mitts for my younger son. I will be joining a KAL at my LYS where we're going to be making a summer weight top with cotton yarn.


Ilmacheryl, I would love to see a pic of the round baby blanket you are currently working on when it's completed. It sounds gorgeous. To answer the original question, I am currently working on a baby sweater set for GD due in June. Also a sweater for a Denny Hamlin bear I'm doing for a GS's birthday. Not sure what I'll work on next.


----------



## Joanna B (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm knitting a cotton jumper for my 1 yr old grandson and a fluffy jumper for myself!
Next items are a cable knit cardigan for grandson and another jumper for me ....


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

I've not knitted "round". Are you using circulars? What kind yarn? 
Love to see a picture!


----------



## Cindyallard (Dec 21, 2012)

Let's see I have two bowls that I am making, a pair of knee high socks for DD, and a shopping bag for my purple people eater car. Also I have a teacher friend that's expecting her first baby, so I thought I would knit her a cocoon and some baby booties. Thanks for the wonderful forum that we can share and also get ideas.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

It all sounds wonderful. What color will the shopping bag be?


----------



## pzbeliever (Dec 21, 2012)

I am working on 2 sets of leg warmers for our 2 grand daughters that live where it is very cold in the winter. Will have them done by summer, no doubt, so they will be ready for this coming winter for them. Along with the leg warmers are long wristlets, for keeping arms warm. I do have one set of those done. Just have to sew up the seams. (Did not make them on Double Point Needles). The leg warmers on being done on Double Points. This is my first time to use them, so am learning as I go. Doing pretty well with the Stockinet stitch, but doing ribbing is quite difficult for me. Am sure I will get the hang of it soon. Every couple of days or so, I return to working on dish cloths. Really enjoy making those, & they are quick to make. So, it is a nice break from the difficult leg warmers. I have only been knitting about 5 years, & have much to learn still.


----------



## SGreen-Winnipeg (Nov 5, 2012)

I am doing my charity knitting for next christmas. Done 3 scarves, three pair of mitts, and am also ding a summer sweater for myself 

Happy Knitting


----------



## PSY (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm doing 2nd sock. This is my second pair in about 3 weeks time.


----------



## Joyp (Feb 4, 2012)

Don't get discouraged! Choose something simple and quick with large needles and enjoy your first experience then, you'll be like me and have four things on the needles and another four on the drawing board.....
I have a baby's blanket almost done, a cardigan for my sister half way done, a pair of boot warmers for my friend whose feet are always cold and a hat for me on the needles or just started. and to think that a couple of weeks ago my "desk" was cleared....?
But there are so many beautiful patterns out there I've fallen in love with ...if I hang in here until I'm a 105 I might have most of them done. Good luck with your first...remember keep in simple!


----------



## judecam (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi All, I,ve been reading all your information for the last 12mths everyday, (new to knitting) and I just had to add into this subject because I spent the last Aust summer knitting a blanket for my son and daughter in-law so they would have it for winter. It was not the most pleasant of things to do when the temp was 34deg to 45deg. Even now it,s Autumn and 26deg which is beautiful. They loved the blanket though and I loved the pleasure it gave me giving it.


----------



## Ileyne (Oct 18, 2012)

I am knitting for our first great-grandchild (a boy) due 21 April. then another one due next October or November!No time to knit anything else for a while.


----------



## amekyd (Dec 7, 2012)

I am on my 26th pair of knitted slippers for my grandchildren's pre-school, only another 20 or so pair to go


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

amekyd said:


> I am on my 26th pair of knitted slippers for my grandchildren's pre-school, only another 20 or so pair to go


Good for you, they will be much appreciated


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

Currently I am obsessed with cupcake hats. I am using a purchased pattern from our own stellasknits.


----------



## Joyp (Feb 4, 2012)

judecam said:


> Hi All, I,ve been reading all your information for the last 12mths everyday, (new to knitting) and I just had to add into this subject because I spent the last Aust summer knitting a blanket for my son and daughter in-law so they would have it for winter. It was not the most pleasant of things to do when the temp was 34deg to 45deg. Even now it,s Autumn and 26deg which is beautiful. They loved the blanket though and I loved the pleasure it gave me giving it.


I'm also an Aussie and yes the summer has been a trial for knitting. I started a top for my sister and it took me about 4 months to complete because I couldn't bear to knit in the heat. that's some kind of record for me.... These people with snowy wintersand cooler summers don't know what it's like !


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Joyp said:


> I'm also an Aussie and yes the summer has been a trial for knitting. I started a top for my sister and it took me about 4 months to complete because I couldn't bear to knit in the heat. that's some kind of record for me.... These people with snowy wintersand cooler summers don't know what it's like !


I'm curious, do you not have air conditioning? Here in Arizona, it stays at 115 degrees or more all summer long. But with air conditioning, I never stop knitting. And for us, the heat lasts much longer than the little cold we get, so If I had to stop knitting for that, I really think I would have to move north.


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

JillF said:


> I'm curious, do you not have air conditioning? Here in Arizona, it stays at 115 degrees or more all summer long. But with air conditioning, I never stop knitting. And for us, the heat lasts much longer than the little cold we get, so If I had to stop knitting for that, I really think I would have to move north.


I live in New Mexico. Not quite as hot as Arizona, but plenty warm for me. The new home we're building will have refrigerated air....looking forward to having WIP's year round!


----------



## Joyp (Feb 4, 2012)

A lot of West Australia has air conditioning but I'm old fashioned and have always lived with the heat. I have trouble with airconditioning and migraines. Also we have just lived throught the hottest summer on record and it is still pretty warm even though it is now Autumn here. extraordinary heat and draught have made it an unuasual Summer for Perth. We have been the hottest city in Aus the last couple of weeks and that includes Darwin and Broom.


----------



## Imarachne (Sep 18, 2011)

Nothing on my needles--taking a break !!


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Joyp said:


> A lot of West Australia has air conditioning but I'm old fashioned and have always lived with the heat. I have trouble with airconditioning and migraines. Also we have just lived throught the hottest summer on record and it is still pretty warm even though it is now Autumn here. extraordinary heat and draught have made it an unuasual Summer for Perth. We have been the hottest city in Aus the last couple of weeks and that includes Darwin and Broom.


I lived for 3 summers without air conditioning in Lake Havasu City, Arizona, which is hotter than here in Phoenix. It stays 120 degrees all summer which is April to October. It's not fun, but it can be done and it sure saves a lot of money. Sorry it's so hot for you. Without air I guess I wouldn't be knitting either. Hope it cools down soon for you. We're just getting hot now.


----------



## judecam (Apr 12, 2013)

I certainly use the air-con as little as possible, Electricity prices in Aust are through the roof. Plus the Other Half hates it. So it,s not on. But I use Fan,s a lot.


----------



## Joyp (Feb 4, 2012)

JillF said:


> I lived for 3 summers without air conditioning in Lake Havasu City, Arizona, which is hotter than here in Phoenix. It stays 120 degrees all summer which is April to October. It's not fun, but it can be done and it sure saves a lot of money. Sorry it's so hot for you. Without air I guess I wouldn't be knitting either. Hope it cools down soon for you. We're just getting hot now.


We have had and are still having 60 to 70 percent humitidy here..the airconditioning just doesn't cope with it even it the big stores so no You're right it just hasn't been knitting weather.


----------



## Joyp (Feb 4, 2012)

JillF said:


> I'm curious, do you not have air conditioning? Here in Arizona, it stays at 115 degrees or more all summer long. But with air conditioning, I never stop knitting. And for us, the heat lasts much longer than the little cold we get, so If I had to stop knitting for that, I really think I would have to move north.


Seventy to eighty percent humidity doesn't do to well with the airconditioning. It just doesn't cope at all... I miss the weather in our north, the Pilbara where the heat was extreme but dry and bearable all the time because of it. I have been living in a sweat box for months like the rest of Perth. Christmas week here it never got below what is to you about 98 degrees and it went up to about 120 at times the nights were just as bad but 60 to 70 %percent humdity....YUK....


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Most of the time our heat is dry, but in July and August we get humidity. Anywhere from 30% and up with our rainy season starting then. Some years that means rain and some years just lots of humidity. With our high temperatures, it only takes a little humidity to be miserable, so I know what you mean. Our nights don't cool off eithr once it gets hot. People say why do you live there, but our winters, spring, and fall are just about perfect. It stays in the dry 90's and only maybe twice a year get a winter storm.


----------



## ashworthml (Nov 1, 2012)

I usually choose what I'm going to do and then work out sizing from there if its cardigans and sweaters.I do sweaters from my grand son one size bigger for the next season usually.I try not to knit chunky or arans in summer though as my hands get too sticky with the thickness of the wool but I do knit with dk all year round.I usually end up doing quite a few smaller items in summer as not so bulky.
At the moment though I have quite a few projects on the go.I have a dress to match a christening gown in 3ply.A dolls set in 3 ply and bed jacket in dk.As well as my crochet blanket which I pick up every now and again


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

I am always knitting something for Christmas, if it doesn't get done, there is always the Christmas after!! Currently knitting a baby blanket for my niece in Seattle, it will be my sister's first grandchild! Just finished 2 baby blankets for my great grandchildren...always, always something on my needles beside my chair in the living room...whenever I watch TV, I pick up the current project! With 2 kids, 5 grandchildren and 3 great grandchildren there is always something to knit for one of them! I am really blessed....


----------



## Joyp (Feb 4, 2012)

JillF said:


> Most of the time our heat is dry, but in July and August we get humidity. Anywhere from 30% and up with our rainy season starting then. Some years that means rain and some years just lots of humidity. With our high temperatures, it only takes a little humidity to be miserable, so I know what you mean. Our nights don't cool off eithr once it gets hot. People say why do you live there, but our winters, spring, and fall are just about perfect. It stays in the dry 90's and only maybe twice a year get a winter storm.


Our weather is really lovely here for most of the year but this last summer has been dreadful. I am born and bred west aussie though and wouldn't change that for the world. The humidity might drive me into the Pilbara, the northern desert region one day though...that's where I started but it has become terribly expensive to live there because of the mining these days. A few summer storms and very mild winters here are easy enough to live with really...


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

That's how I feel about Arizona. Compared to lots of places, living here is nice.


----------



## CanadianAngel (May 12, 2011)

I am sort of takinga bit of a break, have a project set up but I am working more to spring cleanups.Then want to findpattern for knitted adult bootlike slippers.


----------



## Imarachne (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi--I got a brief vacation from stitching but now am back to my charity work. I'm making an afghan for a baby that was shown on the label of a Pound of Love. I know some don't like that yarn but I do. Happy stitching !!


----------



## CanadianAngel (May 12, 2011)

I love redheart yarns.


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm working of the first of three Christmas cardigans- gifts for my sisters.


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

TheHomeKeeper said:


> I always seem to be knitting the wrong things at the wrong time off the year. I end up knitting summer items when they should be worn. Has anyone worked out a time scale for when you should be knitting what? I am interested to see your ideas.
> Happy knitting
> A


Dragonfly Shawl & Aston Shawl


----------

